# MSI MAG241C  - Einstellungen



## C_17 (17. Januar 2019)

Hallo.
Seit 1-2 Tagen ist der MAG241C im Angebot bei Saturn - statt 299 € nur 199 €.

Ich dachte ich teste den mal und hab ihn bestellt, er kam heute.
Ansich bin ich von FreeSynch sehr begeistert und auch die Farben sehen im Vergleich zu meinem vorher (Dell U2515H) nicht übel aus.
Aber mir kommen die Farben etwas zu grell vor, genau wie das Weiss.

Hat wer denselben Bildschirm und kann paar gute Vorschläge für die Einstellungen im OSD machen? Das wäre super.


----------



## C_17 (18. Januar 2019)

Hab jetzt selbst mal getestet und auch mit dem gut kalibrierten Dell U2515H verglichen. Folgende Werte liefern gute Ergebnisse:

Free Synch: An
Schwarzabstimmung: 10
Reaktionszeit: schnell
Augenschutz: Aus
HDCR: Aus
Bildoptimierung: Aus / maximal Schwach wählen
Helligkeit: 50 von 100
Kontrast: 70 von 100
Schärfe: 0
Farbtemperatur: Normal, Warm oder wie ich (Rot 50, Grün 45, Blau 45)

Mit den angegebenen Werten wurde ein fast identisches Bild erreicht wie auf dem kalibrierten Dell U2515H.

Vielleicht hilft das wen, der auch neu den Monitor gekauft hat.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Januar 2019)

Kontrast auf 75?
Sieht doch furchtbar aus.


----------



## C_17 (18. Januar 2019)

Hast den Monitor oder wieso negierst du alles was ich sage? 
Vorhin noch gesagt, das Bild nimmt jeder anders wahr ,aber hier wieder labern...
Standard nach Werk ist 80.  75 liefert aber denk ich bessere Ergebnisse im Vergleich.

So und bevor wieder sinnlos was redest, geb deine kompletten Einstellungen zu dem Monitor oder spar dir Beiträge (bist eh Ignorier-Liste jetzt).


----------



## JoM79 (18. Januar 2019)

Stell auf 50 runter.
Und ja, wenn der Kontrast zu hoch ist , werden Details nicht mehr richtig dargestellt.
Kannst du ganz einfach mit der windowseigenen Monitorkalibrierung nachprüfen.
Siehst du dann schön am weissen Hemd, welches keine oder kaum noch Strukturen ausweist.
Das hat auch nix mit anders wahrnehmen zu tun.

Warum negiere ich eigentlich alles, hab nur was zum Kontrast gesagt.


----------



## 0ssi (20. Januar 2019)

C_17 schrieb:


> Reaktionszeit: schnell
> Helligkeit: 50 von 100


Wenn du Reaktionszeit (Overdrive) erhöhst und die Blur Reduction zugeschalten wird, nimmst du dann eine leichte Abdunkelung war
oder fällt das nicht auf weil der Monitor die Helligkeit automatisch auf 100 stellt ? Kann man die Helligkeit danach noch verstellen ?


----------



## JoM79 (20. Januar 2019)

Nicht jeder Monitor schaltet gleich die Blur Reduction  an, nur weil man ein Stufe höher geht.


----------



## 0ssi (20. Januar 2019)

Wo steht da etwas von einer Stufe ? Da steht wenn man es erhöht *und* die Blur Reduction zugeschalten wird ! Stellst du dich eigentlich absichtlich so dumm ?


----------



## JoM79 (20. Januar 2019)

Na was meinst du denn jetzt?
Dass man die Blur Reduction selber aktiviert und dann den overdrive einstellt? 
Vielleicht dass der overdrive die Blur Reduction automatisch aktiviert bei einer bestimmten Stufe?
Eventuell, dass die Blur Reduction den overdrive auf eine bestimmte Stufe stellt, wenn man sie aktiviert? 
Was denn nun?


----------



## 0ssi (20. Januar 2019)

Genau das was da steht ! Das Wort "und" hat eine Bedeutung und es wird ein Zustand definiert. Wenn dir nicht klar ist wie man diesen Zustand erreicht dann stellst du dich absichtlich dumm
denn ist völlig irrelevant ob dieser Zustand bei Stufe 1 oder 100 erreicht wird ! Deine Anmerkung dient also wie üblich lediglich dem Zweck Verwirrung zu stiften. Du bist ein Foren Schädling.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Januar 2019)

Nein, da nicht jeder Monitor das gleich macht.
Laut deiner Aussage wird die Blur Reduction beim höheren Overdrive dazu geschaltet.
Das ist so aber nicht richtig.


----------



## mlxq5454 (20. Januar 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein, da nicht jeder Monitor das gleich macht.
> Laut deiner Aussage wird die Blur Reduction beim höheren Overdrive dazu geschaltet.
> Das ist so aber nicht richtig.



kannst du mir nen wqhd 144hz monitor empfehlen? am besten kein tn und unter 400€


----------



## JoM79 (20. Januar 2019)

Warum machst du nicht in deinem Thread weiter?


----------



## 0ssi (21. Januar 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein, da nicht jeder Monitor das gleich macht.
> Laut deiner Aussage wird die Blur Reduction beim höheren Overdrive dazu geschaltet.
> Das ist so aber nicht richtig.


Was redest du wieder für einen Stuss ? Du lügst schon wieder öffentlich indem du eine falsche Behauptung aufstellst ! Wo hatte ich so eine Aussage getroffen ?
Ich hatte den TE gefragte ob er eine Abdunkelung wahrnimmt wenn der Overdrive erhöht bis die Blur Reduction zugeschalten wird ! Du bist absolut Offtopic !
Merkst du eigentlich, dass du mir wie ein kleines Hündchen hinterher läufst nur um meine Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen. Ich glaube das ist eine Psychose !?


----------



## xcvxc (24. Januar 2019)

C_17 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Seit 1-2 Tagen ist der MAG241C im Angebot bei Saturn - statt 299 € nur 199 €.
> 
> Ich dachte ich teste den mal und hab ihn bestellt, er kam heute.
> ...



funktioniert dieser monitor problemlos mit nvidia grafikkarten?


----------



## C_17 (27. Januar 2019)

xcvxc schrieb:


> funktioniert dieser monitor problemlos mit nvidia grafikkarten?



Bisher ohne Probleme.
Getestet in: Diablo 3, Smite, Dark Souls, Evil Within usw.

Soweit es ging habe ich in den Spielen auch das 60 Hz Cap aufgehoben mit Kommandos.


----------

